# LG Science Cutting Andro Kit



## thetitan (Jun 4, 2016)

OK so Im hoping that some of you guys have used of know of someone that has used this kit

Epiandro 50
17-proandro
1-andro
form-xt

6 week cycle

QUESTIONS

Sides?
Results?
Best way to diet? low carb high pro?


----------

